# window glazing



## [email protected] (May 25, 2007)

Some very good tips there, GURU!

One regarding tools I have not seen yet is this: there is actually a glazing knife available although I usually use a 1" flex putty knife. This 'glazing knife' is two-ended - on one end it has a regular type blade but is bent slightly. On the other end it has a blade that has two sides to it that are at ~90* to each other sort of like ^ if looking at it from the end. It has a small relief slit in it for the glazing to slip out of as it is dragged along the window/wood. Hope I have desccribed it well enough to understand!?


----------

